

Over 700 million push notifications served by boxcar - iamchmod
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/03/boxcar-notifications-web/

======
Charuru
Yikes, any time Apple can add this feature to iOS and put these guys out of
business...

~~~
iamchmod
If you were in their shoes what would you do to prevent this from happening?
eg what would they need to build/develop etc?

